# how to remove picture



## corvette (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey all,
   I download a bad picture not for sure how to remove it from album and need to do this bad that one did not turn out


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 8, 2006)

I can remove it if you like.. what is the name of the picture?


----------



## corvette (Feb 9, 2006)

smokin hillbilly trailer             

Thanks man


----------

